# UPDATE: I smashed the "dick appointment" girl



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

Original thread:

https://looksmax.org/threads/19-yr-old-bumble-girl-who-just-moved-out-of-her-parents-over.123987/

We had been on off texting since that thread, mostly asking "are u free tn" and never being able to find a time to meet up followed with periods of just texts going unanswered. Finally this week after not exchanging a text for like a month I tell her I am free ALL WEEK so tell me an evening. She responds "can u send a pic again" so I send her two and shes like "oh wow you're cute" "but can u snap me I think u are a catfish" I tell her I dont use snap, she says yeah u are a catfish. She tells me to send a selfie holding up three fingers so I do it and she responds "wow ur real."

Anyway I pick her up and bring her back to my place, we chat and watch a movie and she makes some comment about how at work shes the only girl who does the heavy lifting and points to her legs being sore so I say "what this one?" and start rubbing one and start giving her a massage, she rolls on her stomach while I am rubbing her legs all the way up to her butt and even her butt. I start rubbing her inner thigh and eventually she just takes my hand and puts it on her pussy so I am rubbing her pussy. Clothes then come off and we smash.

I hit it raw even tho I know she has "dick appointments" lol but STDs are a joke so I don't give a shit. (refer to this thread) https://looksmax.org/threads/just-had-my-first-ever-lifetime-std-test.156316/

Sex was good, she definitely wasn't the tightest girl I ever boned, but not the loosest (she is 19 remember) she said my cock was huge, I took viagra so it was prob close to 8 inches big, I hit the back and her eyes rolled back a few times, it started hurting tho so I slowed down. She was NOT on birth control and didnt tell me she wasnt on birth control till I asked like 20 minutes into sex


*Anyway on to post sex red pill talk*

So I always love to ask girls red pill questions post sex cause they feel very comfortable at this point. Things she told me:

- she has a FWB who had a really ugly face but a REALLY REALLY nice body (she said he was a bodybuilder) so it was enough to bang him, but she said she didnt even wanna make out with him cause his face was so bad, but the sex was good and she liked looking at his arms while he thrust fucked her hard. Eventually she tried to break it off with him and he caught feelings and stalked her

- she said the best looking guy she works with looks like


Spoiler











 Anakin. But one girl in the place she worked gave him head and apparently has a really small cock, so she said ALL the other girls lost interest in him once finding out he has a small cock even though his face is really good.

- She made a comment asking why I have no body hair, and that it's a little weird. I literally grow no chest or stomach hair and my arm hair is totally blonde and I have light arm pit hair.



*If I think of anything else I forgot I will keep adding



Pic of her




*


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Jul 15, 2020)

*Amnesia is a Saint of PSL*​


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Jul 15, 2020)

Tldr


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 15, 2020)

> But one girl in the place she worked gave him head and apparently has a really small cock, so she said ALL the other girls lost interest in him once finding out he has a small cock even though his face is really good.


Brutal. 
How much is too small you reckon? 
Mines slightly over 6 inch non bone pressed is that enough or are size queens gonna reject that?


----------



## karbo (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> red pill questions post sex cause they feel very comfortable at this point. Things she told me:
> 
> - she has a FWB who had a really ugly face but a REALLY REALLY nice body (she said he was a bodybuilder) so it was enough to bang him, but she said she didnt even wanna make out with him cause his face was so bad, but the sex was good and she liked looking at his arms while he thrust fucked her hard. Eventually she tried to break it off with him and he caught feelings and stalked her
> 
> ...


TLDR: completely over for dickcels, not fully over for gymcels


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 15, 2020)

You definitely caught a std thats why it hurt midway


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> - she has a FWB who had a really ugly face but a REALLY REALLY nice body (she said he was a bodybuilder) so it was enough to bang him, but she said she didnt even wanna make out with him cause his face was so bad, but the sex was good and she liked looking at his arms while he thrust fucked her hard. Eventually she tried to break it off with him and he caught feelings and stalked her
> 
> - she said the best looking guy she works with looks like Anakin. But one girl in the place she worked gave him head and apparently has a really small cock, so she said ALL the other girls lost interest in him once finding out he has a small cock even though his face is really good.



Suifuel, not even gymmaxxing will save you


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Jul 15, 2020)

Imagine doing this degenerate shit in your 30's. You're a very sad man and I'm pretty sure that you're mentally ill


----------



## Tyronecell (Jul 15, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> *Amnesia is a Saint of PSL*​


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Imagine doing this degenerate shit in your 30's. You're a very sad man and I'm pretty sure that you're mentally ill


Smashing 19 year olds as a 32 year old living on my own, own place, no debt, no obligations, total freedom. Definitely nice. 

But I agree with u that I am mentally ill to an extent


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Jul 15, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Imagine doing this degenerate shit in your 30's. You're a very sad man and I'm pretty sure that you're mentally ill


Women do approach


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Jul 15, 2020)

Is there anyone without an 8 inch dick?


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Jul 15, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> Yeah bro you have to settle down and waste all your time and money with a whore wife who refuses to fuck you and a few ratbag kids who take you for granted


Slaying is fine in your early 20's but gets boring pretty fast. In your 30's I'd hope you have better stuff to do than to slay 19yo thots. If you have read previous posts from @Amnesia it is pretty obvious he has mental issues



hereforawhile said:


> Women do approach


Yes I know? I've been approached many times


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

Post pic of her also


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

NCT said:


> Is there anyone without an 8 inch dick?


Using viagra I get bigger than normal









Just took viagra for the first time ever


Dick was always 6.75 bone pressed I achieved an erection 8 inches bone pressed Holy shit, Im about an hour into my first dose, this stuff is insane. My cock has never been so rock hard, like a fucking metal pole Ive been doing kegals too for the last few weeks, I think that helped increase...




looksmax.org


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 15, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Slaying is fine in your early 20's but gets boring pretty fast. In your 30's I'd hope you have better stuff to do than to slay 19yo thots. If you have read previous posts from @Amnesia it is pretty obvious he has mental issues
> 
> 
> Yes I know? I've been approached many times


cope like the pope ROFL


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Using viagra I get bigger than normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lifefuel


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> I know he's an antinatalist, as am I. That doesn't make him mentally ill though. He hates women and has some form of body dysmorphia but I wouldn't say his mental state is any worse than a little idiosyncratic.
> 
> I doubt chasing sex gets boring. There's no reason for it to if you still have a high sex drive and don't feel like settling down. I quite literally can't think of much else better to do.


Yes I am MGTOW and very anti natalist. Women are naturally degenerate and caused the downfall of man. With that said I am not anti LTRs, but good luck finding a decent woman to do that with. Slaying is an ego boost more than anything and just interesting to do. The actual sex isn't what it's about


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 15, 2020)

"hahaha, dumb slut"


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 15, 2020)

6ft5manlet said:


> *Amnesia is a Saint of PSL*​


unironically

he enlightened me on viagra. very good stuff


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

Was the girl hot or just some average slut. How did she look like


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 15, 2020)

Read i did not


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Jul 15, 2020)

Jfl if I looked like you I would only text girls “wanna fuck" 

Why did you text her for months?


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Smashing 19 year olds as a 32 year old living on my own, own place, no debt, no obligations, total freedom. Definitely nice.
> 
> But I agree with u that I am mentally ill to an extent


Yeah, I know that you have slight mental issues from your previous posts. Don't you get bored of thots though bro?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 15, 2020)

Inclined said:


> Imagine doing this degenerate shit in your 30's. You're a very sad man and I'm pretty sure that you're mentally ill


it's hard not to be mentally ill in this fucked up society


----------



## penis3 (Jul 15, 2020)

*pics of the girl pls

and this thread is lifefuel for gymcels ngl

*


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jul 15, 2020)

*Someone should make a tv series about your adventures smashing girls and blackpill + redpill discussions*


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

penis3 said:


> *pics of the girl pls
> 
> and this thread is lifefuel for gymcels ngl*


Just rope if ur not on winny db0l rn


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Post pic of her also


updated OP with a pic of her




LayDownAndCope said:


> Jfl if I looked like you I would only text girls “wanna fuck"
> 
> Why did you text her for months?



The nature of the texts were just that.

"Free tn to come over" over and over till we found a time to




penis3 said:


> *pics of the girl pls
> 
> and this thread is lifefuel for gymcels ngl*


updated OP with pic


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Jul 15, 2020)

@Amnesia @personalityinkwell 

Use Kamagra instead of Viagra, a lot cheaper


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks like some arab slut


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

Inclined said:


> @Amnesia @personalityinkwell
> 
> Use Kamagra instead of Viagra, a lot cheaper


Is it a generic brand? I also ordered some Cialis generic to try and compare to viagra



Yuyevon said:


> Looks like some arab slut



She said she was half white half something else


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

If thats the best this gigachad can get then just LOL!


----------



## needsolution (Jul 15, 2020)

jfl you smashed this long-faced subhuman? i expected that 6psl+ chad after multiple surgeries is doing better.


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 15, 2020)

Chadmaxx.me


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

*Oh I forgot to mention she is the daughter of a PASTOR ( I assume christian) *


----------



## penis3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> If thats the best this gigachad can get then just LOL!


a hole is a hole

pump and dump until you can upgrade


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

penis3 said:


> a hole is a hole
> 
> pump and dump until you can upgrade


Im not attracted to ethnic girls tbh


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Is it a generic brand? I also ordered some Cialis generic to try and compare to viagra


Yeah, generic, same stuff (sildenafil) but a lot cheaper. Cialis won't be as effective as viagra but lasts longer



Amnesia said:


> Slaying is an ego boost more than anything and just interesting to do. The actual sex isn't what it's about


I totally agree with this but lately I don't even get that feeling as much from an average thot unless she's very attractive. I have very high standards nowadays


----------



## penis3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Im not attracted to ethnic girls tbh


same

but if shes making it easy and putting it on the plate then what u gonna do

just smash for the dopamine boost


----------



## THEMOGEE (Jul 15, 2020)

*Mods who view Amnesia threads as bragging, should be beheaded*


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> *Mods who view Amnesia threads as bragging, should be beheaded*
> View attachment 517569



I am basically doing investigative journal shit getting first hand red pills from women about men and sex. This is definitely NOT a bragging thread I agree


----------



## 2peasinapod (Jul 15, 2020)

" Anakin. But one girl in the place she worked gave him head and apparently has a really small cock, so she said ALL the other girls lost interest in him once finding out he has a small cock even though his face is really good. "

this is so true, this is why package theory is so legit..

it works both ways too, if he performed well with the first he can pound every single one of them thereafter, like a bull released in a field of female cattle

instead he loses everything


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 15, 2020)

Again a girl that you mog by like 1-2PSL. 

Seems to be a prerequisite to slaying to mog by such a margin tbh. Meaning that life only starts at 6PSL since at 5PSL you can only slay PSL3-4 uggos.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels

In what world is this girl "ugly"


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jul 15, 2020)

*SEX IS WAY MORE EFFORT THAN IT'S WORTH*


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels
> 
> In what world is this girl "ugly"
> 
> ...


dam i bet her dick is bigger than mine


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels
> 
> In what world is this girl "ugly"
> 
> ...


Did she have good breasts at least? I see these arab sluts with breast implants here


----------



## 2peasinapod (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels
> 
> In what world is this girl "ugly"
> 
> ...



shes sub 5 and i wouldnt touch her with covid gloves after knowing her nature tbh

shes got that narcy ethnic bratt princess pheno


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jul 15, 2020)

Lmfao She is busted I honestly thought you could do way better than that.....


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Did she have good breasts at least? I see these arab sluts with breast implants here


DD


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Oh I forgot to mention she is the daughter of a PASTOR ( I assume christian) *


religion means NOTHING:








'I slept with 18 men in one night and my husband was cool with it'


A woman who claims she slept with 18 men in one night, opens up about her experience.




www.bodyandsoul.com.au






> I grew up in a strict Catholic family


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> DD


Nice was it natural or implants? Did u get any pics of them


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 15, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> shes sub 5 and i wouldnt touch her with covid gloves after knowing her nature tbh
> 
> shes got that narcy ethnic bratt princess pheno


she is a solid 6 jfl

i guess everyone has different tastes


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 15, 2020)

Even chad struggles to fuck top tier women from tinder, and other similar dating apps. He can create a harem of normie tier girls though, and fuck a few decent ones, but that's it.

True stacies are in top tier social circles with a lot of high value, high SMV men. They just meet men in their high value social circle.

Another option is also to approach IRL, because you can get your looksmatch that way. How often do these stacy girls actually get approached by an IRL chad in say a club, or a bar or even throughout the day? It's quite rare. Meanwhile on tinder you're competing vs hundreds of chads with frauded, photoshopped pics, even as a chad the competition is quite high for the best looking girls.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels
> 
> In what world is this girl "ugly"
> 
> ...


These pics look extremely frauded, can hardly tell what she looks like. Filtermaxxed jfl

She's not ugly but you're chad so you mog above avg girls like this to oblivion. 

Her looksmatch is settling with ONS with whales. Fucking over


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Even chad struggles to fuck top tier women from tinder, and other similar dating apps. He can create a harem of normie tier girls though, and fuck a few decent ones, but that's it.
> 
> True stacies are in top tier social circles with a lot of high value, high SMV men. They just meet men in their high value social circle.
> 
> Another option is also to approach IRL, because you can get your looksmatch that way. How often do these stacy girls actually get approached by an IRL chad in say a club, or a bar or even throughout the day? It's quite rare. Meanwhile on tinder you're competing vs hundreds of chads with frauded, photoshopped pics, even as a chad the competition is quite high for the best looking girls.


Thats true but most staceys cant access goodlooking guys. So they date some psl4-5 NT from their social circle so they can gossip with their friends.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jul 15, 2020)

looxmakser49 said:


> View attachment 517529


You called to the rescue buddyboyo?


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Jul 15, 2020)

The king of looksmaxxing tbh


----------



## THEMOGEE (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels
> 
> In what world is this girl "ugly"
> 
> ...


Being a teenager is OP for slaying tbh
This girl would be classed as bottom 20% of attractiveness at my uni ded srs


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels
> 
> In what world is this girl "ugly"
> 
> ...


Those are the low T guys on the forum, like @needsolution who wrecked his T with weed


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels
> 
> In what world is this girl "ugly"
> 
> ...


literally 90% of looksmax dindus looksmatch

keep fucking ugly whores


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 15, 2020)

Imagine not having body hair you cuck


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels
> 
> In what world is this girl "ugly"
> 
> ...



She looks like a moose from the front. Shit nose length - shit nose in general tbh. Without makeup she'd be garbage.


----------



## godirl (Jul 15, 2020)

She looks like an ostrich


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Jul 15, 2020)

So u smashed a girl that had 3 dick appointments in one day. Lmao, do you consider that as an achievement? You literally smashed a cum dumpster and you're bragging on a obscure forum full of mentally ill people to boost your ego lmao what's wrong with you bro.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 15, 2020)

Good job, Chad


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Jul 15, 2020)

iam curious what car do u drive?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 15, 2020)

I am still to see proof that you’re the real Amnesia


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jul 15, 2020)

Wildlife said:


> So u smashed a girl that had 3 dick appointments in one day. Lmao, do you consider that as an achievement? You literally smashed a cum dumpster and you're bragging on a obscure forum full of mentally ill people


good greycel post


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 15, 2020)

Wildlife said:


> So u smashed a girl that had 3 dick appointments in one day. Lmao, do you consider that as an achievement? You literally smashed a cum dumpster and you're bragging on a obscure forum full of mentally ill people to boost your ego lmao what's wrong with you bro.


This is not a brag post, I made this thread and threads like this, to post red pilled stuff women say for the forums benefit. That's the entire point, I simply added the buildup sex part cause people are going to ask about that part anyway. Why not report on direct red pills women tell me?


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Jul 15, 2020)

THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW UR A SUPERIOR MALE THEN ME, NOW GO FUCK URSELF U BITCHY HUMBLE BRAGER ASS AMN FUCKING ESIA


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Jul 15, 2020)

Wait was she gonna fuck 3 men in 1 day? Wtf


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Oh I forgot to mention she is the daughter of a PASTOR ( I assume christian) *


Kek no surprises here, bothered to tell her cuck dad what a whore of a daughter he has? He probably already knows tbh, she got that 100 cock stare anyway. 
She looks good, if her DD tits are natural she's above average.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am genuinely shocked how many of u guys are standardcels
> 
> In what world is this girl "ugly"
> 
> ...


fags here stare at women and literal male models all day and become out of touch with reality


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> But one girl in the place she worked gave him head and apparently has a really small cock, so she said ALL the other girls lost interest in him once finding out he has a small cock even though his face is really good.



            

Killing myself when easiest available


----------



## Marsiere214 (Jul 15, 2020)

LARP


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 15, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> iam curious what car do u drive?


----------



## OldRooster (Jul 15, 2020)

She has a strong youth halo. It is difficult for youngcels to understand that that youth halo can be an aphrodisiac to older men. She knows from looking at her iranian female relatives she will not age well, and that by the time she is 35 she will be repulsive. Sluting it up while she can.


----------



## oldcell (Jul 15, 2020)

Ugly tbh


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jul 15, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

JUST LOL at @Amnesia
Just LOL at this thread

This mong Amnesis is bragging about fucking a psl3.5 arab horse when hes gigachad
Meanwhile outside i see psl3 manlets dating some hot blonde sluts


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Jul 15, 2020)

4 PSL long midface big nosed Arab whore


----------



## penis3 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> JUST LOL at @Amnesia
> Just LOL at this thread
> 
> This mong Amnesis is bragging about fucking a psl3.5 arab horse when hes gigachad
> Meanwhile outside i see psl3 manlets dating some hot blonde sluts


shes not 3.5 psl

PSL ratings in general are retarded, shes way above average irl


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> JUST LOL at @Amnesia
> Just LOL at this thread
> 
> This mong Amnesis is bragging about fucking a psl3.5 arab horse when hes gigachad
> Meanwhile outside i see psl3 manlets dating some hot blonde sluts





penis3 said:


> shes not 3.5 psl
> 
> PSL ratings in general are retarded, shes way above average irl



Lol these photos are all with makeup and filters

Every whore does that, she is much uglier IRL


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 15, 2020)

Little amnesia out here copying my avi and title


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 15, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *Pic of her
> 
> View attachment 517554
> *



First, you make a thread about how sex isn't worth because of how much work it's necessary

Then you post this to say you have all this work for weeks to fuck this THING,


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Jul 15, 2020)

Slayer


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 15, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> First, you make a thread about how sex isn't worth because of how much work it's necessary
> 
> Then you post this to say you have all this work for weeks to fuck this THING,


hes mentally retarded srs

someone else should have ascended to gigachad hes just wasting it away


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 15, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> 4 PSL long midface big nosed Arab whore



That's not even a 4

3,5 at best, WITH makeup

probably a 3 without it


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jul 15, 2020)

i just hate the "appointment" phrase so much it makes me sick


----------



## WeWillAllAscend (Aug 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Original thread:
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/19-yr-old-bumble-girl-who-just-moved-out-of-her-parents-over.123987/
> 
> ...


How big are you non bone pressed and what have the majority of the reactions been to your size?


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Aug 24, 2020)

Oh look another Westernized Middle Eastern Foid is a giant degenerate whore. Like clockwork.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Original thread:
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/19-yr-old-bumble-girl-who-just-moved-out-of-her-parents-over.123987/
> 
> ...


Nice. And that dudes actually good looking? He has bug eyes tf


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 24, 2020)

*
looks like dog shit inbred arab whore*


----------

